# Diet of the 180lb man



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Afternoon folks,

I've been having problems gaining any more weight lately, largely due to me being lazy and not getting my act into gear. I've hit the 13 stone mark and tend to hover there, never gaining anything worth while. My new diet is as follows:

8.30am - Serving of serious mass (250g carbs, 50g protein, 1250 cal)

11am - (200g chicken, 200g rice) or (bowl braising steak and potatoes)

12pm - Gym

1pm - Serving of serious mass (250g carbs, 50g protein, 1250 cal)

3pm - (200g chicken, 200g rice) or (bowl braising steak and potatoes)

6pm - Meal (usually some form of meat, potato, pasta etc.

8pm - 6 whole soft boiled eggs

Each meal has a splash of EVOO and I snack on fruit and the odd MyProtein cookie. If anyone can pull this apart and make suggestions it would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would have thought with your carb intake you would be putting on some weight, but i am no expert still newbie.

But if i ate them macros i would expect some weight gain! Looks good to me for bulking but the big boys will answer soon i am sure!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

This is my new diet really so I do expect to gain from that. Carbs are immense on those shakes. Looking to throw on another stone before cutting back... just proving to be hard at the moment


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

How many calories does this work out to be for the whole day and what are your macro splits?

Without that it's hard to say if it will work or not but my initial observation (and I'm no diet expert by the way so take with a pinch of salt) is that you aren't eating enough real food. Whilst the mass gainers pack in the calories they aren't as good for adding size and weight as the same amount of calories from actual solid food. If your new plan doesn't work try halving the size of the shakes and make up the rest of the calories with real food and see how that goes. If then that still doesn't work try adding 500kcals to your daily total (probably best before and after work out split 250 and 250) and see how you go on that for a few weeks.

ALso your meal at 8pm needs to be more like 4oz steak, 4 oz turkey and a couple of eggs with some green veg. 8pm is early to stop eating unless you are on an IF type diet and 8 eggs a day at 8pm is going to play havoc with your a£$e!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Doesn't matter if its from shakes or 'real' food (BTY what is 'real' food).

As long as you get the kcals and the macros add up the source is irrelevant.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

If it was ke personally id get rid of the monster mass

250g of carbs that probly 50% are sugars is just crazy and a quick road to gaining fat and your taking this twice

Dot know your macros but looks like 4000+ kcal just a gustimate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

TommyFire said:


> Doesn't matter if its from shakes or 'real' food (BTY what is 'real' food).
> 
> As long as you get the kcals and the macros add up the source is irrelevant.


Real food is real food as in not a supplement. Nothing wrong with shakes but I don't believe in using them for the majority of the days calories which the above diet plan does (roughly).

And no, it isn't irrelevant.

As energize17 says above, mass gainers are loaded with simple sugars which are not the best source of carbs, not bad after a workout but why would you want to load up on them first thing in the morning??


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Serious Mass comes with no added sugar which is why I bought it in the first place. I'm only having two shakes a day, one straight after training and assumed this wouldn't be too much? I suppose I could always throw in a small meal at 11 at night if that would help


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

That my friend is right what I'm looking for!!! 200g is cooked weight of rice


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Lol dunno how you could eat anymore, think i would swap the mass stuff for oatmeal, just blend that in water or milk with your protein, maybe lift your weights day on day of also..


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Fantastic post! Sounds like an epic fail but I didn't realise you had to set your macros to your desired weight... it clearly makes perfect sense though! I think I'll follow that diet to the very detail. Perfect! Thanks


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Love this 'real' food nonsense. What is whey and sugar? fake food?

I think you all mean 'whole' food.

Whole food is important on a cut as it helps with satiety, which i think your getting confused with as the OP wants to bulk. Whilst bulking it is very difficult for some people to get the kcals they need just eating whole food as theres too much to eat, this is where mass shakes help considerably.

Like i said before. Get your kcals. Get your macros. Whilst BULKING dont worry where it comes from.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

TommyFire said:


> Love this 'real' food nonsense. What is whey and sugar? fake food?
> 
> I think you all mean 'whole' food.
> 
> ...


100 calories of chicken and spinach is far more nutritious and has a variety of minerals and vitamins.

Whey and sugar is exactly that and no more.

Ever seen a bodybuilders diet? 90% "food" 10% supplements. Says it all really.

I do agree however that calories are calories. Some are just much better than others!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BigBennyM said:


> How many calories does this work out to be for the whole day and what are your macro splits?
> 
> Without that it's hard to say if it will work or not but my initial observation (and I'm no diet expert by the way so take with a pinch of salt) is that you aren't eating enough real food. Whilst the mass gainers pack in the calories they aren't as good for adding size and weight as the same amount of calories from actual solid food. If your new plan doesn't work try halving the size of the shakes and make up the rest of the calories with real food and see how that goes. If then that still doesn't work try adding 500kcals to your daily total (probably best before and after work out split 250 and 250) and see how you go on that for a few weeks.
> 
> ALso your meal at 8pm needs to be more like 4oz steak, 4 oz turkey and a couple of eggs with some green veg. 8pm is early to stop eating unless you are on an IF type diet and 8 eggs a day at 8pm is going to play havoc with your a£$e!


Biggest load of bro-science sh1te I've ever heard! Someone else has already called you out so I don't need to, but anyone with a freakin' brain surely understands that x amount of calories will lead to x amount of weight gain, regardless of whether it's from liquids or solids. The composition of that weight can change if we're talking low GI vs high GI sugars for example, as some people will add more fat consuming the latter, but the rules of thermodynamics still apply.

OP, that's a sh1t-load of food! Best thing to do to gauge progress is to keep a food diary, recording all the calories and macros you consume each day. If you eat 6000cals for 2 weeks and don't gain, you can up to 6500 cals etc. I wouldn't worry too much about what you're taking in tbh if you have a crazy metabolism. IMO just get in 200-300g protein a day (only counting complete sources) and the rest can be whatever you want. Fats and high GI sugars will be your friend to get cals in tbh - just hit your numbers each day and you can track progress well.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Biggest load of bro-science sh1te I've ever heard! Someone else has already called you out so I don't need to, but anyone with a freakin' brain surely understands that x amount of calories will lead to x amount of weight gain, regardless of whether it's from liquids or solids. The composition of that weight can change if we're talking low GI vs high GI sugars for example, as some people will add more fat consuming the latter, but the rules of thermodynamics still apply.
> 
> OP, that's a sh1t-load of food! Best thing to do to gauge progress is to keep a food diary, recording all the calories and macros you consume each day. If you eat 6000cals for 2 weeks and don't gain, you can up to 6500 cals etc. I wouldn't worry too much about what you're taking in tbh if you have a crazy metabolism. IMO just get in 200-300g protein a day (only counting complete sources) and the rest can be whatever you want. Fats and high GI sugars will be your friend to get cals in tbh - just hit your numbers each day and you can track progress well.


Most sensible advice so far


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Biggest load of bro-science sh1te I've ever heard! Someone else has already called you out so I don't need to, but anyone with a freakin' brain surely understands that x amount of calories will lead to x amount of weight gain, regardless of whether it's from liquids or solids. The composition of that weight can change if we're talking low GI vs high GI sugars for example, as some people will add more fat consuming the latter, but the rules of thermodynamics still apply.
> 
> OP, that's a sh1t-load of food! Best thing to do to gauge progress is to keep a food diary, recording all the calories and macros you consume each day. If you eat 6000cals for 2 weeks and don't gain, you can up to 6500 cals etc. I wouldn't worry too much about what you're taking in tbh if you have a crazy metabolism. IMO just get in 200-300g protein a day (only counting complete sources) and the rest can be whatever you want. Fats and high GI sugars will be your friend to get cals in tbh - just hit your numbers each day and you can track progress well.


I'm glad someone else gets it. Reps to you sir!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Vin said:


> I'm starting from the assumption that he wants to be a bodybuilder, hence interested in gaining muscle not fat, but i could be wrong.


If hes bulking he will gain fat no matter what. Its to be expected when bulking.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> Serious Mass comes with no added sugar which is why I bought it in the first place. I'm only having two shakes a day, one straight after training and assumed this wouldn't be too much? I suppose I could always throw in a small meal at 11 at night if that would help


No added sugar? lol. Serious mass is full of sugar it uses maltodextrin as the carb source which is a simple sugar, 2 servings around 500g of sugar a day easy way to gain fat


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

baggsy said:


> No added sugar? lol. Serious mass is full of sugar it uses maltodextrin as the carb source which is a simple sugar, 2 servings around 500g of sugar a day easy way to gain fat


http://www.onacademy.co.uk/catalogue/products/serious-mass

Looks like they're being a bit cheeky as to how they sell this. Maltodextrin with no added sugar 

Never mind I'll finish these bags off and change to food and the odd protein shake


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

huge monguss said:


> If hes bulking he will gain fat no matter what. Its to be expected when bulking.


Depends how you define bulking really. If you define bulking as "gaining muscle and fat" then by definition he will have to add fat. I prefer to call it "mass gaining". If he has a ridiculous metabolism (which he must do if he's having to neck 1250cal shakes) then he can very easily find the sweet spot where all he gains is lean muscle with no/ minimal fat.

Also, re the sugar issue, if he's got a crazy metabolism and carb tolerance then it doesn't matter. I know my brother could neck 6000cals of malto a day and not put an ounce of fat on. If he's prone to staying lean then he can eat all the sugar he wants as long as he doesn't go over his cal requirements to put on muscle.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> http://www.onacademy.co.uk/catalogue/products/serious-mass
> 
> Looks like they're being a bit cheeky as to how they sell this. Maltodextrin with no added sugar
> 
> Never mind I'll finish these bags off and change to food and the odd protein shake


if your after a weight gainer best to get something with like oats as the carb source, majority use maltodextrin which is not the best carb source for lean gains, me personally if i was you looking to get extra calories in i would buy oats and mix them with a whey protein, you will get a weight gainer type shake roughly but with complex carbs instead of sugar


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Vin said:


> I believe there's no need to go over roughly 12% BF when gaining size (note i said size not weight).
> 
> The body is a better anabolic environment when lean.


My bad. haha


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

Of course your gonna gain some fat when 'bulking' but surley the trick is to keep this to bare minimum ? Its not just bout throwing any crap down your neck and eating as many cals as you possibly can in a day you only need between 500-1000 cals over matenance to gain lean muscle ,the more fat you gain the harder your gonna find it to keep your gains (muscle NOT fat!) when you come to cut.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Instant change of plan when I can only fit into an XL shirt... low carb time!!!! Get rid of this bodyfat before I bulk again without high carb shakes. Carrying far too much bodyfat


----------

